# Potential stem problem with 695?



## MR2Ducks (Jul 22, 2007)

I just picked up my 695 yesterday. Within 3 miles, I started having a problem. The shop 
set it up in the +13 position (all the way up). The first bump I hit, it started to rotate down. 
Just a little at first, and I wasn't even sure what it was. But there was a screach when hitting the bump so it was the sound of something tight moving. By 10 miles, it was -10 and not fun to ride. I was afraid to stand or do anything which might move the part as I wasn't sure at that time how if functioned and what was happening. I just rode another 10
since I couldn't see parking it yet. I talked with the shop, and they explained how it worked. I tightened it to what I believe was probably tighter then the 5nm they stated (acording to this shop). The little tapered cam lobe things are splined even, as well as the part they lock up against, so I was shocked it was moving. 

I rode again today, and it did the same thing, just not quite as quickly. I sure hope there is a fix for this. I'm not even riding the bike hard yet and I wasn't leaning hard on the bars. I think it was even shifting down on it's own when hitting a bump with little or no weight on the bars. Having spent big $ on the 695 with di2, zipp 404 CC's, etc... I'm more then a little concerned.

Anybody else having this problem?


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Wow that sucks man. After dropping big coin that must be a bit of a let down. It is however the first time I have heard this about a 695 though. Hopefully they make it right for you


----------



## Martyk22 (Jan 4, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your stem problems.
Just wanted to let you know that you can install standard stems on this bike, in case you have to send yours back for repair. 
Look sent the wrong sized stem with mine initially and my LBS installed a 3T stem while I waited 2 months for the correct stem to come in. To be honest I think I like the look of the 3T stem better!


----------



## MR2Ducks (Jul 22, 2007)

I picked the 695 back up from the dealer today after dropping it off Monday. They took apart the assembly and set it up again using a few tricks including blue loctite. I went for a 20 mile ride today and it seems to be holding. I'll post on this again if I have more problems.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Any updates? Still holding on? I am also having a little problem with the handle bar moving.


----------



## MR2Ducks (Jul 22, 2007)

JimmyORCA said:


> Any updates? Still holding on? I am also having a little problem with the handle bar moving.


It lasted 600 more miles. It slipped down again a couple weeks ago. Strange thing it was also a 95 degree day. Related??? I took it back to the dealer and they replaced all the hardware in there from a new frame on the shelf. So far so good. They made the comment that it may have to get tightened up once in a while. Not really what I wanted to hear. You don't know when it's going to move. Since I'm not a racer, I can deal with it. Had I raced, I wouldn't be very excited about hearing that as it could cost me a race. For me, I ride with the neck all the way up. 15 degrees I believe it is. It drops all the way down which is -9 I think. That's quite a drop and the bars and levers really rotate forward when it moves that far. And when it happens, I don't want to be pulling on them at all so I don't make matters worse with the mechanisms in there. So I just end my ride as soon as I can while riding upright and as little weight as possible on the bars.


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

Man, that just sounds terrible. I would have Look replace the stem with a standard setup through your LBS. Fit is so important on your bike, the last thing you want is to have to constantly adjust or worry that your settings are going to change. What if you were on a long ride out in the middle of nowhere? Plus it shouldn't happen on their top of the line frameset.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

This is not good to hear. 
First, I am glad to hear that you are ok and did not suffer a crash.
Second, I hope your dealer talks to their Rep and they in turn talk to Look about this. Hopefully it's a bad stem and a new one is problem free.

I happen to think the stem design is genius and I hope it isn't an issue. 

Keep us posted, and stay safe.


----------

